# Entycnus Ultimate Desk Mod



## Entycnu (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, as you can see from the title i am making a NEW desk mod! my plans for it seem a bit over the top :\ but we will see what comes out of it  pretty much im upgrading my rig & i need a new desk to hold it all, my old desk mod was puny compared to what im thinking with this one 

Hardware to be used:
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB SSD
WD 1TB Sata HDD
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-10666CL9Q-16GBXL (4x4GB) DDR3
VTX3D Radeon HD6990 4GB x2 Crossfired
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme Motherboard
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium FATAL1TY Pro PCIe
OCZ Z Series 1000W Gold Modular
Samsung SH-B123A 12X Blu-ray DVD Combo Drive

Blocks
1 x EK Supreme HF Nickel CPU Block
2 x EK-FC6990 Acetal + Nickel

Pumps
2 x Swiftech MCP655 12V Speed Variable Pump

Reservoir
1 x XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir

Radiator
1 x XSPC RX360 Radiator

Fans
12 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120MM 1450RPM @ 12V
1 x Thermaltake 23cm Blue LED Case Fan 800RPM

Fittings etc

14 x EK Perfect Seal Compression Fitting 1/2" ID
5m XSPC High Flex Hose, 1/2, Blue/UV Blue
2000ml Zalman ZM-G200 Anti-Corrosion Coolant

Accessories:
Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard Mirror Edition
Logitech G500 Laser Gaming Mouse
Razer Goliathus Extended Control Edition
Razer Megalodon 7.1 Gaming Headset
3 x LCD Monitor Desk Stand w/Arm & Desk Clamp Black
3 x NZXT Sleeved LED Cable 2m Blue
3 x ASUS VE278Q 27" Widescreen LED Monitor

Going to get started on the desk in about 1 weeks time & hopefully getting all the new parts in 1-2 months, feel free to subscribe & add any suggestions  will post pictures of the drafts in sketchup (not very good at sketchup) but yeah  enjoy


----------



## douglatins (May 1, 2011)

You are joking if you plan on using just a triple rad for 4 GPUs and a CPU right?


----------



## Entycnu (May 3, 2011)

sorry i ment to write x4 haha, sorry bout that, but yeah

i am going with a black and red look  so ive changed hosing to clear, and im gnna get red coolant and stuff


----------



## b82rez (May 3, 2011)

I would personally wait another month to see how the Bulldozer goes before buying an X6. I own an X6 myself and even though its a nice chip, Bulldozer/Sandy Bridge would be a better route to take dude. 

If not, you can wait until next month and the X6 will be as cheap as chips. 

All up though, nice build! Gonna set you back a bit I suspect?


----------



## Entycnu (May 3, 2011)

yeah not as much as i suspected, but a bit yeah, um yeah i probs will wait 1-2 months and see how the bulldozer does go anyway, because i have to build the desk first before i get the parts, so by the time thats done will be about maybe 1-2 months, but yeah cant wait ;D


----------



## douglatins (May 3, 2011)

Why get AMD? get a i72600k and OC to 5ghz


----------



## gumpty (May 4, 2011)

Subbed. Look forward to stealing your desk-mod ideas.


----------



## Entycnu (May 8, 2011)

> Subbed. Look forward to stealing your desk-mod ideas.


you have no idea how many times ive been told that gumpty since ive told the idea to mates , they all want to steal my desk once its done, haha, ill post up my sketchups now, not that good of a drawing though (im crap at sketchup)


----------

